# Delay between shots (BUSY) when shutter speed > 1 second in burst mode?



## kennymizzle (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello,

I recently jumped back into the Canon world with the EOS R after leaving Canon for Fuji 5 years ago. One of my favorite things to shoot is lightning in thunder storms. I got to try for the first time last night with the EOS R. 

To do this I put the camera in burst mode, get a 1 second or greater shutter speed (depending on lighting/time of day) and lock a remote trigger with the shutter down. On my Fuji cameras this works like a charm and I don't miss any time between shots. But I noticed on the EOS R that when the shutter speed was 1 second or greater "BUSY" would appear on the back LCD for almost a second. This made me miss a bunch of lightning strikes.

I went to sleep thinking what would be causing it and thought I came up with the answer, Long Exposure Noise Reduction must have been turned on. But this morning I checked and it was in fact off. I then did a fairly unscientific test, at a shutter speed of 0.8s I could take ~20 shots in 20 seconds with no "BUSY" appearing on the LCD, when I go to 1s shutter speed I could only get 10 shots in 20s and "BUSY" shows up on the LCD between shots....

Any idea why there is a delay between shutter actuations at longer shutter speeds? Is there a setting I am missing? Does this behavior exist on other Canon cameras?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## luddi (Aug 30, 2021)

Hello,

I found this thread because I´m also affected with my EOS R to this issue. It is totaly the behaviour you are describing.

Apart from this thread I already contacted the German Canon support and got the answer that this cannot be disabled by the user. It is an internal algorithm and content of the firmware without having influence by the user on it. The official statement I got from Canon is that there is an additional calculation to noise reduction on the raw data even if the user has switched off explicitly the long exposure noise reduction.

From my point of view I´m also very disappointed about this bahavior because it is blocking the user to start the next exposure in time critical situations. This might cause some issues in the field in a couple of specific scenarios.

I am not averse to noise reduction on the raw data, but this might happen in the background to not prevent the user from starting the next expusure. I´m convinced that other manufacturers also using their own internal secret algorithims for improvements. But I did not heared about any other camera make of blocking the user to start with the next exposure until the calculation has finished. 
Therefore I kindly asked Canon to create a feature request to the software developers to relocate the calculation into the background task without blocking the user and avoid the user to start with the next exposure. In my opinion there should be enough system resources available to perform the calculation on noise reduction in parrallel while the next exposure has started.

I´m honestly not sure, if this feature request will be approved by Canon and whether they want to implement it.

As Canon confirmed the complete EOS "R" family (R, Rp, R6, R5) is affected from this issue and additionally from my personal experience as well the DSLR "EOS 5D Mark IV".

In my opinion it would be helpful if other users would also create an additional request on their own at Canon's customer service support to highlight the importance of the annoying behavior they have implemented in the firmware.

Kind regards,
luddi


----------

